# How can you file for Dec 15 US Expat Tax Extension?



## smartaccts (5 mo ago)

If you are an American living abroad who is concerned about filing your US expat tax return by the 15th of October, you may rest easy. You may qualify for a tax filing deadline extension until December 15! Read More


----------

